# I'm so proud of our Maxy poo



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

Our hard work with Max's obedience training really shined over the weekend!
We left Friday morning and headed south for Woofstock in Toronto with both Max and Molly. On friday we stopped at Bass pro shop and spent over 2 hours walking the store. Molly had been doing this since she was a puppy and walked proudly buy my side. This was max's first time and he was amazing staying by my wife's side and not missing a beat with his heel.
We then checked in at the hotel(max's first time) a he was amazing he walk in with a perfect heel beside my wife and sat right beside her as she check us in! As we headed to our room we got many compliments on how well our dogs are trained....one couple even stopped in front of us smiled and said "respect wow"
The next morning we were up bright and early and headed for woofstock. I have to admit I was a little nervous since max hasn't been around other dogs besides Molly! We walked into the event with crowds of dogs and max was amazing he kept total focus on my wife. There were a few dogs that barked and lundged towards him threw out the day and max never once reacted he would just glance over at them and keep walk.

We are so proud of both Molly and Max


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

You should be proud of both of them and of both of you for all the hard work you put into them. 

They help make our breed look fantastic.


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

Very nice! It's so much fun to take dogs with us when they behave. Great job to your wife!


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

MyHans-someBoy said:


> You should be proud of both of them and of both of you for all the hard work you put into them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank it's such a good feeling walking well behaved shepherds!!!
It's amazing the amount of smiles we get and people wanting to pet them!!! Not that I agree with strangers crouching down and putting there face right in there face but a few did and they would just lick them.
The hotel staff were really welcoming to us and our doggies. 
The hotel had a weight restriction in there policy but the manager was fine with there size and weight( Molly 80lb and Max 100lb)


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

Deb said:


> Very nice! It's so much fun to take dogs with us when they behave. Great job to your wife!


It is that's why there obedience is so important to us!!! They go everywhere we do! 
After this weekend we have great confidence that our trip to alberta this summer is going to be exciting with our fur kids


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

Miss Molly May said:


> Deb said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice! It's so much fun to take dogs with us when they behave. Great job to your wife!
> ...


It was amazing to walk behind my wife and watch her walk threw crowds with such confidents


----------

